# Photos of my Shoal



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Its raining here and there is not much to do..... I have never posted a series of photos on P-fury but wanted to share these... They are not the best of quality as these bastards move and are skittish to the camera.. *they are camera shy*









Any comments, criticism, suggestions welcomed!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

my co-workers and myself hit the floor laughing with the bones and piranha sign great set up nice looking Ps too


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

loooks good, where did u get the skeleton? was thinking about adding one myself.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great shots man! Love the RBP's! they look great and are very healthy!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Serious pics man. Great p's, they're awsome.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great pics


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice setup those fish look great I love the sign where did you get it??


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

very orignal


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

take the skelly out


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice set-up


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

all great pics i like the second on the best.


----------



## End_Times_Rob (Feb 13, 2005)

Good looking reds. Personally, I prefer the natural look so I would remove the sign and skeleton.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That second one certainly is a mean looking fish. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that second red is amazing


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Healthy looking fish.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

End_Times_Rob said:


> Good looking reds. Personally, I prefer the natural look so I would remove the sign and skeleton.
> [snapback]1047833[/snapback]​


Agree, but the combo of skelleton and sign


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Pic no3 looks amazing


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I usually prefere the natural look, but the skeleton and sign crack me up


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I like everything except the skeleton...but if you like, then cool. BTW: i liked your old setup better







(back whenu were lwrlevel)


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Very nice looking reds man !

Ow and that skeleton cracks me up too, its so weird funny looking !


----------

